# Tans and Abyssinians at Blackthorn Stud



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Just a few pictures I took of some of my mice earlier today.

The latest Abyssinian does:






















































Some of my dove tan does (all showing hideous tan creep on their feet and behind their ears now they've grown up :roll: :lol: ):



























Silver tan buck:



























Sarah xxx

(Edited because I got confused with my pictures :lol: )


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

How many rosettes do abys have to have Sarah?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

There's no written standard for them at the moment. They mostly have two, one on each side of the rump, but by selective breeding (breeding only the biggest rosettes) you can get them covering the whole body. I have one Abyssinian buck with rosettes up to his shoulders but most of my does have four, two on each side. They're slowly but surely improving though!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I like the decision to breed the rosettes in PE self colors.

They're all very nice!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they're beautiful, your tans have a lovely strong colour, I especially like your Silver/Tan buck.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the bottom 2 best.The abys are good in white ,I agree with Jack.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Those tans are beautiful!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments 

Sarah xxx


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

stunning tans sarah and them abbys are also beautiful


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I would love some of those Tans, lovely mice.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow! Both varieties of your mice are extremely beautiful. I'm jealous!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

I LOVE your tans, so jealous. :lol: My tans are so bad they could be confused for fox at times...


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the abbys. What is the weight of an adult buck and an adult female?

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks guys 

Don't know what they weigh Roland, sorry. I don't own any scales.

Sarah xxx


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh man,

I want an aby so bad  .

Are they smaller than most?


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Lovely Tans !


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Your tans are great! I need to win the lottery so I can import a couple to improve my own :lol:


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I love dove tans! :lol: Where did you take these shots?It looks like a leather car seat.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> I want an aby so bad .
> Are they smaller than most?


They shouldn't be as a variety, but the ones in this country came from feeder lines fairly recently so at the moment most of them are small. Mine are pretty big now though.



> Where did you take these shots?It looks like a leather car seat.


It's the leather armchair in my mouse room. It's awesome having an armchair in there 

Thanks everyone for your kind comments 

Sarah xxx


----------

